# ممكن برنامج ECLIPSE Reservoir مع الشرح



## kareemadel (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني المهندسين اذا كان باسطاعة احدكم ان يفيدني في هذا البرنامج

من ناحية اني عاوز انزل البرنامج دا واعرف طريقه استخدامة

ولكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير​


----------



## defo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

انا برضه زيك بس مش عارف ليه اخواتنا الي في بترول بيبخلو علينا ليه


----------

